# Bailey's working hard for his dinner!



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Yesterday, as a special treat, I gave Bailey dinner in some of his interactive toys...he had such a blast! I do this from time to time as he has so much fun with it and it really works him out! :aktion033: Last night's meal was a Stella & Chewy's patty broken out and distributed amongst three Nina Ottosson toys and his Kong Wobbler toy. Thought I'd share some pictures with you all...hope you enjoy them! 
























































After all that hard work, Bailey went straight to his bed and passed out!











Phew...that was exhausting!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Bailey, I love it that Nida makes you work for your dinner and hope it is dry kibble!!!
You have some lovely dishes there to eat from----Nida takes wonderful care of you.
Sleep well Buddy, for tomorrow you may have to hunt for breckie too!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

These pictures are terrific....and quite inspiring too! Our Bella is becoming quite bored (and she also has some separation anxiety issues), so I've been thinking of getting her some interactive toys. Which ones does Bailey like the best and do you know where you got the blue one in the picture? It looks quite fun!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

How cool, Nida! I'm going to have to look into some of these toys. How long did it take for Bailey to figure out the toys/eat his dinner? I LOVE his bed too! Your home looks so cozy :wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww gosh, what adorable pics. Everytime I see Bailey my heart melts. He is so darn cute!!!!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

What a great idea!! I need to get Bella some of those types of toys. Also, I love his bed! I saw one like that in the local pet boutique and really wanted to get it but I wasn't sure if she would use it or not. Very cute!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Saw this on FB. How cute! I would say Mr. Bailey has it made!:yes: He sure is lucky to have you..:wub::wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

How smart you are Bailey!!!! Love the pics!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::chili:Okay, Bailey. Now I think you should take your mommy's dinner and hide it all over the house and let her find it. 
Looks like Bailey's doing great with his search, Nida. So much fun seeing him find it. I got one of the hiding toys for Tyler and I can't describe how uninterested he is in it. :blink: And the sliding of panels kinds of scares him. :huh: He just likes to make up his own dinner games like, "Let me watch Mommy sweat if I skip a few meals." :blink:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Bailey is sooooo cute!!!! he looks a lot like my little poodle Beau who is 7 lbs ( should be 6lbs:innocentHow big is Bailey? They are exactly the same color and I love it:wub:.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> :chili::chili:Okay, Bailey. Now I think you should take your mommy's dinner and hide it all over the house and let her find it.


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:

Bailey looks like he's having a good time working for his dinner, he worked so hard he wore himself out! :wub:


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Bailey you are too handsome Mr. And might I add a bi spoiled lol! How great he's having so much fun eating!


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

What a smart boy!!! I wish my girls like that. It would be great for them. Especially Sasha she gobbles up her food in secs! I bought the IQ Treat ball and the busy buddy toy and the girls didn't pay any mind to it. I'm a bit hesitate to get one of those Nina O toys bc they are a big investment. 


BTW, Were you watching "The Notebook" last night? Lol I noticed Sandra Bullock is on your TV screen and they kept playing the commercial for "The Blind Side".


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Bailey&Me said:


> Yesterday, as a special treat, I gave Bailey dinner in some of his interactive toys...he had such a blast! I do this from time to time as he has so much fun with it and it really works him out! :aktion033: Last night's meal was a Stella & Chewy's patty broken out and distributed amongst three Nina Ottosson toys and his Kong Wobbler toy. Thought I'd share some pictures with you all...hope you enjoy them!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nida, I love the pictures of Bailey! He looks adorable! I love his cut, too ... he almost looks like a stuffling! (my affectionate term for a stuffed animal):wub::wub::wub:

Snowball has the same Tornado puzzle toy (the blue one with the bones) The first time Ashley and I introduced him to it ... he caught on right away. Of course, we put his favorite snap peas and lamb liver treats in it! I love it because it slows him down a tad. Note ... I said a tad!:HistericalSmiley:

Your pictures came out beautiful. Thank you for sharing them. And, please give Bailey hugs and kisses from his Auntie Marie.:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Great job bailey! Nida, thanks for the inspiration! I want to try this with Obi


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> Bailey, I love it that Nida makes you work for your dinner and hope it is dry kibble!!!
> You have some lovely dishes there to eat from----Nida takes wonderful care of you.
> Sleep well Buddy, for tomorrow you may have to hunt for breckie too!


 
HAHA Sandi - I do make this poor fellow work hard, don't I!? :blush: I did cut him some slack the next day for breakfast and just gave it to him in a bowl  hehe! But yes, I used a dry Stella & Chewy's patty so it was easy for him to get it out...and easy for me to clean out the toys afterwards. 



Summergirl73 said:


> These pictures are terrific....and quite inspiring too! Our Bella is becoming quite bored (and she also has some separation anxiety issues), so I've been thinking of getting her some interactive toys. Which ones does Bailey like the best and do you know where you got the blue one in the picture? It looks quite fun!


Thank you! I highly recommend you try the interactive toys with Bella. Bailey has TONS of them. He loves all of them and enjoys all equally. Gosh, I have so many different kinds. I find I use the Kong wobbler the most because it's easiest to open up and fill and clean afterwards...but it's a little big and heavy for a Maltese. I know the Nina Ottosson dog pyramid is similiar to he Kong wobbler so you may want to try that. Crystal at Pampered Pet Boutique carries a lot of the Nina Ottosson toys and I think she even put up a thread with pics of her fluffs using some of the toys. Oh and the blue one in my pics is the Nina Ottosson Dog Tornado. Let us know if you do decide to try the interactive toys with Bella and how she likes them!



zooeysmom said:


> How cool, Nida! I'm going to have to look into some of these toys. How long did it take for Bailey to figure out the toys/eat his dinner? I LOVE his bed too! Your home looks so cozy :wub:


Thanks Elisabeth!!! Hmm...I didn't time him but I think between the four toys, he was busy for about 15 minutes or so. The first time he used these toys, it only took him a minute or less to figure out what to do. But I put a lot of stuff in them so he stays busy for a while...and he keeps going even after the food/treats are gone...just hoping there's more! hehe.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

allheart said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww gosh, what adorable pics. Everytime I see Bailey my heart melts. He is so darn cute!!!!


Aw thanks Christine!!! I feel the same way about your three adorable fluffs!!! :wub:



babycake7 said:


> What a great idea!! I need to get Bella some of those types of toys. Also, I love his bed! I saw one like that in the local pet boutique and really wanted to get it but I wasn't sure if she would use it or not. Very cute!!


Thank you! I actually got the bed at HomeGoods...it was a great find! To be honest, Bailey barely uses it and it's mainly just decoration :blush: but I love it and it looks nice in my living room! 




aprilb said:


> Saw this on FB. How cute! I would say Mr. Bailey has it made!:yes: He sure is lucky to have you..:wub::wub:


Aww thank you, Auntie April...I think my Mommy is lucky to have a perfect little boy like me!!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> How smart you are Bailey!!!! Love the pics!!!


Thank you  



Snowbody said:


> :chili::chili:Okay, Bailey. Now I think you should take your mommy's dinner and hide it all over the house and let her find it.
> Looks like Bailey's doing great with his search, Nida. So much fun seeing him find it. I got one of the hiding toys for Tyler and I can't describe how uninterested he is in it. :blink: And the sliding of panels kinds of scares him. :huh: He just likes to make up his own dinner games like, "Let me watch Mommy sweat if I skip a few meals." :blink:


HAHHAA Sue, you always crack me up :HistericalSmiley: Well, after all that hard work Bailey felt like he was entitled to MY dinner too...err which he got some of...as always. :blush: Aww, too bad Mr. Tyler isn't interested in treat toys...Bailey really loves his and they keep him entertained for a while...which I love because it let's me do other things...hehe. 



Maisie and Me said:


> Bailey is sooooo cute!!!! he looks a lot like my little poodle Beau who is 7 lbs ( should be 6lbs:innocentHow big is Bailey? They are exactly the same color and I love it:wub:.


Thank you for your sweet comments. Bailey is more miniature poodle than toy...but I'm pretty sure he has something else in him...probably Bichon, though his rescue thought it was Shih Tzu :blink: He's bigger than your poodle...he's about twelve pounds. I love his coat color...it's gotten a lot lighter than when he was a puppy but I do love it :wub: I would love to see pictures of your poodle...love them :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

YAY Bailey Photos :chili: I love this dude!!!! look at him working hard for his dinner. He is a cutie pie :wub: I swear, he so reminds me of my Melon :heart:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Katkoota said:


> YAY Bailey Photos :chili: I love this dude!!!! look at him working hard for his dinner. He is a cutie pie :wub: I swear, he so reminds me of my Melon :heart:


Thank you Kat!!! Bailey loves you, Snowy and Crystal too!!! :wub:


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> :chili::chili:Okay, Bailey. Now I think you should take your mommy's dinner and hide it all over the house and let her find it.
> 
> That's so funny!!!
> 
> Where do you find toys like the pink and blue ones? Daisy has an aversion to the Kong but she would probably like those!!!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

What a clever little man. And oh so cute.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

luvmyfluffybutt said:


> Snowbody said:
> 
> 
> > :chili::chili:Okay, Bailey. Now I think you should take your mommy's dinner and hide it all over the house and let her find it.
> ...


----------

